# Reputable breeders in FL/GA maybe SC?



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

Right now our plan is to save for a puppy (we are at $300 so it may take a few months after seeing prices on breeder sites lol) but if a rescue were to become available that fit the needs of our family and meshed well in our home, we'd be happy. In the meantime, I'd like to research breeders in the area so that when the time comes (if we don't have a rescued dog) that we can go ahead and get a pup from a breeder. We live in Jacksonville, FL and we are willing to travel a few hours from here. We'd go anywhere in FL. We'd go most anywhere in GA. And we'd even consider driving to the southern part of South Carolina. BUT, we'd really like a breeder in Jacksonville or Orlando areas since we live in Jax and we travel to Orlando frequently. I do not want to order a puppy and have him/her shipped.


----------



## MKSWEET (Mar 12, 2011)

I actually live in the Tallahassee area and decided to go with a breeder in Georgia, and as much as I love my little guy, I probably would have gone with a different breeder. I highly suggest not buying from a breeder on impulse. Do a lot of research and check out a lot of different breeders. Personally, I wouldn't adopt a rescue GSD. I think german shepherds, as a whole, need a lot of socialization and positive experiences at a young age to become good well rounded adult dogs and this is not guaranteed if you adopt a rescue. Also, I would definitely go with a breeder that allows you to see the sire & dam (this is also unlikely if you are adopting a rescue).I would be equally concerned about physical health AS WELL as temperment. If I would not have gotten my GSD from the breeder I went to I would have chosen this one: Our German Shepherds - Blue Ridge Kennels

They are a little bit farther away than I would have hoped, but they have reasonable prices, health gaurantees, and temperament is good. Good luck to you!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

MKSWEET said:


> Personally, I wouldn't adopt a rescue GSD. I think german shepherds, as a whole, need a lot of socialization and positive experiences at a young age to become good well rounded adult dogs and this is not guaranteed if you adopt a rescue.


The great part about adopting from a rescue is that with an adult that has been properly evaluated and fostered with a reputable rescue, what you see is what you get. Their personalities are already formed and you a good foster parent spends time getting to really know the dog and working on any behaviral issues. And if you are lucky enough to find a puppy in rescue then you get to do all the socialization that is needed.

Sorry, OP, I can't recommend breeders in your area since I am heavily involved in rescue and haven't purchased from a breeder but hopefully some experienced members can point you in the right direction.

Whether you adopt or purchase, I do recommend that you check out both of these threads and really do your research on either the rescue or the breeder you decide to go with.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...how-distinguish-reputable-rescues-others.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MKSWEET said:


> Personally, I wouldn't adopt a rescue GSD. I think german shepherds, as a whole, need a lot of socialization and positive experiences at a young age to become good well rounded adult dogs and this is not guaranteed if you adopt a rescue. Also, I would definitely go with a breeder that allows you to see the sire & dam (this is also unlikely if you are adopting a rescue).


You're going to get a lot of rescuers and adopters jumping all over you with this one. Speaking as someone that has fostered over twenty GSDs over the past 8 years, rescuing an adult GSD is an excellent way to get exactly what you're looking for in a dog because what you see is generally what you get. If you adopt through a rescue with a good foster program, the foster family (who has lived with the dog in their house for a month or more) can tell you if the dog is good with kids or cats or other dogs, if he's calm and mellow or hyper and demanding, how much exercise he needs, if he's shy around strangers or outgoing. 

The reason you need to see the sire and dam of a puppy is because it gives you an approximation of what kind of dog you'll have in a few years. With an adult from a rescue, that dog is standing in front of you and you KNOW what you're getting. 


I also would not suggest not buying from a breeder who bases their entire breeding program and pricing structure around how much hair the dog has.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Since you have some time, it might be fun and productive to visit some of the clubs around and see different types of German Shepherds. Go to AKC shows, AKC trials, and Schutzhund trials.
You can very often find breeders through clubs, once you get an idea of what you like.

I do not know this person or his dogs... just met him at a herding clinic.... but he had a West German Showline female at the clinic that worked sheep quite nicely, and is in Orlando.....
von Waldhaus German Shepherd Dogs for work and show

As to rescue, you can often find SUPER dogs there. Just depends on the rescue.

My opinion, but half the fun of getting a new dog is the search!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Welcome to Greenwood Shepherds American Show Lines

Vom Landholz GSD's German Working Lines

Nocturne Acres Kennels German Shepherd Dogs Mix of German and American Show Lines

http://www.jomarishepherds.com/ American Show Lines

Falkrigia Shepherds Mostly American Show Lines with some German Working Lines thrown in

Hope this gives you some places to look. Most of them are in Georgia.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

There is also Andrew-who has show lines and is in Florida-don't know the kennel name maybe someone will


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I've seen a couple dogs from Linienbach Kennels in Atlanta that are nice. One is out of Hella and he's just a super dog. Great personality, good worker. Very go with the flow. He can be working in bitework and 30 seconds later trot off the field and be a goofy "baby" boy (he's 2 but you still just want to grab his cheeks and tell him how cute he is). His "sister" (not in blood!) is fairly high strung and he hasn't been effected by her much. She can carry on in the car and he won't react to her behavior. 

I don't know them personally, but several people I train with do. 

Welcome to Atlanta K-9's & Linienbach Kennels | Atlanta K9 Academy


----------



## MKSWEET (Mar 12, 2011)

Emoore said:


> You're going to get a lot of rescuers and adopters jumping all over you with this one. Speaking as someone that has fostered over twenty GSDs over the past 8 years, rescuing an adult GSD is an excellent way to get exactly what you're looking for in a dog because what you see is generally what you get. If you adopt through a rescue with a good foster program, the foster family (who has lived with the dog in their house for a month or more) can tell you if the dog is good with kids or cats or other dogs, if he's calm and mellow or hyper and demanding, how much exercise he needs, if he's shy around strangers or outgoing.
> 
> The reason you need to see the sire and dam of a puppy is because it gives you an approximation of what kind of dog you'll have in a few years. With an adult from a rescue, that dog is standing in front of you and you KNOW what you're getting.
> 
> ...


First of all, I wasn't referring to an adult GSD. I was referring to a puppy. And that does not go for all rescues(puppy or adult)...you could end up with a fabulous dog that was a rescue. Depends on the foster it was with and how well you train him/her after adopting. Personally, I would rather go with a breeder. That's MY thoughts. I still think even with a breeder you could end up with a problem dog. It really just depends on the quality of the breeder,the lines, etc. and how well you train the dog. 
And as far as your comment about "how much hair a dog has", you really should read more about the Kennel before you come up with an opinion. They do not focus solely on the length of coats, they are very concerned with health and temperement. That being said, that is why they have a health gaurantee and socialize all of the puppies with their own family. In my opinion, they are great breeders.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MKSWEET said:


> And as far as your comment about "how much hair a dog has", you really should read more about the Kennel before you come up with an opinion.


I looked over their entire website. They pay lip service to conformation and temperament, but their breeding stock isn't titled in anything and their pricing structure is based on coat color and length. One of their studs is a liver, for crying out loud. That's far more than I need to form an opinion.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

TiffanyK said:


> Right now our plan is to save for a puppy (we are at $300 so it may take a few months after seeing prices on breeder sites lol) but if a rescue were to become available that fit the needs of our family and meshed well in our home, we'd be happy. In the meantime, I'd like to research breeders in the area so that when the time comes (if we don't have a rescued dog) that we can go ahead and get a pup from a breeder. We live in Jacksonville, FL and we are willing to travel a few hours from here. We'd go anywhere in FL. We'd go most anywhere in GA. And we'd even consider driving to the southern part of South Carolina. BUT, we'd really like a breeder in Jacksonville or Orlando areas since we live in Jax and we travel to Orlando frequently. I do not want to order a puppy and have him/her shipped.


There's a breeder in Hawthorne who has nice dogs. If you're interested, PM me and I'll give you her name and phone number. Hawthorne is about 70 miles south of Jax on 301.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Betty from the board sometimes has pups and I **think** she is up in that part of Florida....her kennel name is Little River Canine (K9??)

Lee


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for all of the recommendations. We were still considering getting a rescued dog if one fit all we need for our family and then night before last I saw one who seems to be an amazing fit with us. He's 2 (so past housebreaking and chewing). He has had basic obedience training. He's good on a leash. His owner was incarcerated so a rescue here in FL got him. His foster family is about 6 hours S of us but we are willing to drive. We put in our application for him yesterday and today they asked for pictures of our home (since we're so far away that they can't really do a home visit) inside and out and letters of recommendation. He's good with kids, cats and dogs. So he sounds like a great fit for us. Praying he's the one that's meant to be. If not, we'll continue as planned unless another rescue comes our way.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

He sounds great good luck!


----------

